# Road Trippin' Stories, Info, & Advice



## Headwind (Aug 12, 2017)

Hoping I havent missed a general road tripping thread to add to in my quick search...Im sure Mods will redirect if I did (and apologies in advance if I missed).

First road big trip yesterday (500 mi) after getting _Indigo_ in September. Been loving it since the first minute I sat in the pilots seat. After getting a HPWC installed, Ive not paid much attention to all the battery threads, just becuase it hasn't been a thing to worry about. Plug n go has been my style. Recently, as weather has gotten colder even in Knoxville's little corner of the South, Ive been watching the % bar a little closer because I noticed it was using 10% charge to go work, 15 miles away. So yesterday I did my first 100% charge, timed perfectly for departure and hit the road. Yesterday the east coast was a mess. Temp rainged from 38-48 degrees, and rain pummeled us much of the way. First thing to note was my trip battery projection (see image). Not even 20 miles into the trip, my projected first charge stop at about 200 miles was in the danger zone of not being met. I couldnt believe it with the LR battery. It kept our attention for sure. In the end we did make it to stop one with about 13% remaining. The projection went down to 5% and ultimately we gained range mostly when the rain stopped for a while. Rain really put a noticeable dent in range. Quite disappointing. Can relay that the Wytheville SC is behind the the Holiday Inn Exp, which itself is behind a couple other things, so not easy to find, but worked great.

One other thing that happened was interesting. We were at a SC for about 30 min and got a cold weather battery drain warning. Knowing we were about to plug in meant I wasnt too worried. As I went to unplug the end would not release and my green T went to red. I got a host of warnings on my screen about unable to charge, never use charge port door as a lever (?????), and others. The red T means the SC cant be disconnected from your car. I did go through the owners manual, which reminded me about the cord release in the trunk, up under the plastic internal trim moulding. So I did get the SC to release, then I reset the computer, but the error messages were still flashing. During this, I was on hold with roadside assistance, who finally did puck up with a real human. Apparently this lack of release of SC cables and warnings is becoming a real thing, and it apparently linked to cold weather. I was told that an OTA will fix this sometime. In the mean time, the warnings do not limit driving. Also, the warning disappears when the car goes into a sleep cycle. Just walk away from the car for a few minutes and come back and its back to normal. Can confirm that worked.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Somewhat aside -- I find I only make my range estimates when following the speed limit exactly. Going over at all drastically reduces my range compared to estimates.


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

Last week we took Eloise on her first ski trip. 360+ miles one-way to Bend, then 45 miles round trip from the hotel to the mountain for three days. We carried the Pewag chains but didn't need to use them.

I'm not experienced with snow driving, but the 3 sure was a lot easier than our '09 Yaris (which had traction control as well) especially on our way home over the pass, where it was actively snowing and only lightly sanded. It was snowing two of our mountain days; we had no trouble pulling the car out of its parking spot when it was time to leave. We were the only electric car on Mount Bachelor which surprised me. Turned off mirror folding.

Regarding the interior, the rear mat did a great job capturing snow melt from the gear and the Maxpider floor mats also performed to expectations. Just poured them off when we get home and the car still seems tidy inside.

We Supercharged only once each way. Veto'ed the planner-suggested stop of Centralia with 3% remaining for Vancouver-between spirited driving, Portland traffic and the pass, that was the way to go.

Picture is before leaving on the last day, the snow was turning to rain. We saw Autopilot errors when the car had snow on it, but they always disappeared after it cleared off.


----------

